# Getting ready for the phyical.



## badsector (31 Aug 2005)

I know I have been a little verbose on the recruit forums lately but it's helpfull.

I have started trying to break the 11:56mins in the 2.4km run.  I started at 14:00 to 15:00min, now I am at around 13:00mins.  I need to shave off 1:04mins.  Would anyone that is trained for this have any advice?  I was thinking I would do the 6 lap run one day then a 30min cardio run the next.  Any one have some other advice to share on how to shave that minute off?


----------



## D-n-A (31 Aug 2005)

Just keep running, mix it up with short an long runs. Circuit training is really good too.


----------



## boehm (31 Aug 2005)

Just do what I did and run, run, run! To prepare for my fitness test I used a four day cycle for my cardio: 

run for as long as I could
rest
short run (2.4km)
rest

When I first started my training after a former injury my long runs were only about 3-4km and I was in the 15:30-16:00 min range for the 2.4km after about 2 months I was easily doing the 2.4km in 10:30 - 11:00 min range and my long runs were reaching 10 km. When I did my physical I was about a month and a half into my training and had no problem doing the step test. 

That is what worked for me, what you are doing right now is obviously working for you so just keep doing that. Remember though to give your body rest. If you find yourself reaching a plateau just step it up a little and increase the pace and/or distance of your runs.

Also, check the link below for more tips on how to improve your running.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0.html


----------



## cgyflames01 (1 Sep 2005)

I know I have been a little verbose on the recruit forums lately but it's helpfull.

I have started trying to break the 11:56mins in the 2.4km run.   I started at 14:00 to 15:00min, now I am at around 13:00mins.   I need to shave off 1:04mins.   Would anyone that is trained for this have any advice?   I was thinking I would do the 6 lap run one day then a 30min cardio run the next.   Any one have some other advice to share on how to shave that minute off?
Do you smoke??? Because that could be a reason why your not running as fast as you like. I don't know how much you weigh, but that can also be a issue. Anyway I'm sounding like Captain Obvious, so best of luck.


----------



## FITSUMO (1 Sep 2005)

I am 34 and 240lbs and last week I got my fastest time ( 11:50) for the 2.4k, what I did was breaking my days down like this

mon: 3.2k timed run( fast pace)
tue: 5k jog( trails, to work balance and supporting muscles), with some tempo pick ups( not sprints but an increase in speed, for 1min at a time)
wed: sprint work out broken down like this
  5 *20 meter
 4*4 meters
3 * 60 meters
2 * 100 meters
1 220 meter ( where you sprint the distance, walk back and when you touch the line you explode out)
thrus: off running( upper body stuff)
fri trail run) 6K- 3 k for speed, 3 k for jog
sat: long jog( 10-20 K)
sun: REST.

I worked a 3 week cycle, so I have a build week, and 2 peak weeks followed by a week of no running.
also do 2 mountain bike rides( for explosive power and fun) and 1 road bike( for endurance) per week
This would not be for someone just starting, as I used to do 1/2 marathons and tri and duathlons. so build slowly and you will get to your goal faster.  the last thing you want to do is kill your body trying to get "there", injuries blow.

train hard


weight has alot to do with speed, the more I get rid of the better I do.


----------



## TheShepherd (1 Sep 2005)

You just gotta get out and run every day. Don't over exert yourself, becuase getting an injury can throw off your running schedule, and possibly cause you to stop. So just do little 3, 3.5k runs until that becomes easy, then step it up a level. 
Speaking of running, I gotta start getting back in the habit.


----------



## alexpb (3 Sep 2005)

when i used to be in bad bad shape, and i just started to work out again to get myself back into shape, running was horrible. After like 5 minutes my ears felt like they needed to pop, and my lungs killed. (shows how bad of shape i was in).

I own a "Gazelle" machine and a exercise bike. I use the bike everyday, i make sure to bike atleast 20K a day. After i used the bike for over a week, jogging would then be a BREEZE.

When i was in highschool i was in track and field for running, and its always come natural for me.

I just recently started to time my runs, trying to outbest myself every day. So far i'm done from 12 mins to now my best so far of 10:03. 

If you have access to a exercise bike, they are really great to use, especially in doors on rainy days. But other then that, just keep on it, work at it everyday and before you know it you will be running 2.4k like nothing.

Good luck.


----------



## SierraAir (3 Sep 2005)

What I like to do I take my mountain bike to my park, which has a good 150m hill, and i ride that sucker up the hill for a good 30 minutes a day. Got my legs in good shape which improved my running.


----------



## SemperFidelis (4 Sep 2005)

DO 60-120's ....they helped me shave off time off my 2.4K  like nothing else....GO OUTSIDE..
 sprint for 60 seconds, then rest for 120 seconds(ids just slowly walk it off) ... do that about  8-12 times


----------

